# Chapman vs Emerson vs UCLA vs Northwestern



## Redalgal15 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello, currently I have heard back from all my schools that I applied to, and I was wondering if I could get some feedback on the above schools.

I am a senior, and I really enjoy films.  Making films, directing, telling the story; all are apart of what I want to do with the rest of my life.

Basically, my main decision is between Chapman University (I got into the film production major) and UCLA (I cannot apply to their film school for two years).

I realize that Emerson and Northwestern have decent film programs, but they are not really of my top choices, but any information on either of the colleges would be appreciated. 

The following mainly concerns Chapman and UCLA, please read and provide some feed back or advice.

Currently I am a senior in high school and was accepted to UCLA for the class of 2012. I am "Undecided", but hope to major in film productions, but as you may already know, UCLA only accepts juniors into their program, meaning I have to take a bunch of GE class before I can even apply to their film school.

My main question is what should I do, because I want to major in film, which is the reason why I applied to UCLA, but knowing that I cannot even apply to their film school until two years I'm kinda at a loss.

To put it in short, is there any advantage to going to UCLA as a freshman (and thus sophomore) if I cannot even major in film yet? On campus are there opportunities to become involved with film and to be apart of the film studio on campus? For instance can I even walk into the studio and be apart of student films and at the very least try to build a resume on campus?

I realize that UCLA is like the third ranked film school in the US (behind probably NYU and USC), but would it be better to go to UCLA or go to another school, get my GE's out of the way and then apply to UCLA's film school for my junior-college year? Is there really any benefit to going UCLA if I am going to apply to their film school, like for instance, will it give me an edge ontop of other students who will apply to the film school because I am currently attending UCLA?

The fact that film production majors only include about probably 20 kids out of a pool of about 1500 student, it obviously doesn't mean going to UCLA will ensure acceptance into the film program, so, as I've asked before, is there an advantage.

I was accepted into Chapman University's film program at the Dodge College (Orange County, California). I don't know if you know anything about this school, but its film program is pretty strong, probably within the top ten I'd say within the nation- for sure the top 15. But it is obviously very behind UCLA's film program.

What has been going on in my mind is, is it better to attend UCLA knowing that there is not a for sure measure that I will be accepted into its film program, and will only be able to take GE classes until applying as a sophomore (at least that is how I think process goes), or is it better to attend Chapman University, start a film major as a freshman-college, take me GE class there and try to apply to UCLA's film school in two years?

Honestly I would like to begin film as a freshman, but the fact that Chapman University is very very behind UCLA academically and very behind UCLA in film basically has me trying to make a decision that I am not sure of what to do.

Yes I realize that there is a better chance if UCLA is attended, but in the long run, hypothetically if I were to attend UCLA and not make it into the film program as a junior, basically would my desired major in film be, in short, screwed? Or, at least for the next year, would I be screwed and have to figure out my future the following year. I only ask because as of right now my options are (1) Guaranteed film school as a freshman but not that great of a university/decent film program, or (2) Great university/ great film program (possibility). The only thing holding me back is that "possibility" 

I'm truly sorry if I have rambled on, which I'm sure I did, but if you would mind replying back with some advice I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 1, 2008)

You should probably do some more research before you say one school is "very very behind" another. Chapman actually has better equipment and facilities and is often ranked in the top 5 film schools with UCLA. And actually UCLA sites them in their 10 year plan as their upcoming major competition.

I don't know about their GE's however as I'm a grad student...

Check out Film school confidential. It may answer many of your questions.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey, Redal.

I'm from Berea, went to CSU, and now attend USC for graduate film....I see you're from Westlake...how are you?

I would definitely go with either Chapman or UCLA, probably Chapman.

You need to do those GEs no matter what, and though I'm not sure if Chapman gets you into production courses from day one or not, you're definitely already admitted into their program.  

At either school, you're going to be able to crew on films no matter what...everyone always need help...at UCLA, that will probably benefit you, as you'll have built a reputation already in the department.

Either way, let me know if I can help in any way...gotta look out for my Cleveland people.


----------

